# Too Good To Be True



## leland_71832 (Sep 6, 2005)

Went to txsmoke.com and found 50 lbs. Pecan for $9.00
They wanting $45.00 for shipping!!!!!!!!!!!
UPS.COM site calculated 51 lbs/large box to my zip @ under $18.00


----------



## monty (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up! Gotta keep those guys honest! Caveat Emptor! Monty


----------



## backyardchef (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like their pulling the Old Ebay trick. Charge less for the merchandise and an outrageous price for the shipping and Handling.


----------

